# Blowdryer for Samoyed - what do you think of this one?



## Woofinpoof (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey everyone,

As my Sammy pup gets bigger I am realizing that it's time to invest in a better blow dryer. I found this one online http://www.drsfostersmith.com/1/1/4738-metro-air-force-quick-draw-pet-dryer.html, but I wanted to see if any others were recommened. Thanks in advance!

Kristina


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think you will be happy with that. I have this one http://b-air.com/pet/bpd-1.htm and it takes me half an hour to dry Max who probably has 1/4 the hair on your dog. Mine blows 30000 fpm and the one you linked only blows 18000 fpm.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh no, that one would not do at all! The one Kathyy mentions would not be sufficient either. The Metro Air Force Commander, 4 horse power is the minimum that I would recommend. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+5+104+20061&pcatid=20061 but I think you can find it cheaper elsewhere. It would take you at least 45 minutes to dry a Samoyed with this one, longer if you are in a humid climate.

I got by with this dryer for several years, but once I had more than one Samoyed I began to lust after a more powerful dryer. Now I have a K9 II and I can dry a Sam in 20 minutes.  The more powerful driers are also very good at blowing out coat and dirt and dander. After a good blow they look so much better you may not feel the need to bathe after all. http://www.amazon.com/K-9-II-Large-Blower-Dryer/dp/B0002ZAGK2


----------



## Woofinpoof (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Kathyy and Samshine for the advice. I'm glad to know I need something more powerful. I like the sound of the K9 II and I'm definitely thinking of making the investment. Samshine if you have any other advice for Sam grooming I'd love to hear it. I have my first Sam, she is 13 weeks old. She is doing very well in most areas (and is so fun and playful) but so far does not really like being groomed. I am trying to teach her that grooming means treats (the only thing I've found that she loves is cheese) but she really doesn't seem to want to sit still for that length of time. Right now I mostly use the curved slicker but I'm wondering if it would be better to start with a different tool. Thanks again!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Samshine is right, neither of those dryers will work for a samoyed. Ei would recommend either th k9 II or this one: http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-MB3CD-Blaster-Motorcycle/dp/B0002SPCGC this is the one I have, I've yet to come upon a coat it couldn't handle.  Even undercoat packed coats blow right out. And mats become much easier to work out. The only downside is that it's pretty loud, some dogs really hate it. A towel wrapped around their head usually helps.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wanted to post a quick reply before I head out of town (Kansas City dog shows  If you can afford it, get one of the big driers. But with a puppy you'd only want to start with one motor running and work on getting them used to it. AVOID THE EARS!! Also be aware that they use a lot of amps, you need to have a 20amp circuit with nothing else running on it. Most household outlets are only 15 amps. 

The other thing you really should have is a grooming table. I make my own for about $30-40 and they are more sturdy than many of the ones you can buy. A little bit heavier though. Something about being on the table helps the dogs behave. Sounds like you are on the right track, for now consider your grooming sessions more about training and less about what you actually get groomed. I teach my dogs to lie on their sides for grooming.

I use a rake (like a comb but at a 90 degree angle) more than a slicker. Make sure your slicker is one with the softer teeth. Some of them are hard and can really scrape the skin. Be as gentle as you can, on the skin and also not to pull hair. You want to build only good associations for grooming.

I'll check back when I get back from KC. 

Plus: Where are the puppy pictures???!!


----------



## Miki the aussie owner (Mar 4, 2012)

I use one of those metro air force dryers on my show aussie, at the dog shows there are orange dryers EVERYWHERE. but i would recommend a stronger one than the one i use. 

shamshine, you said you make your own tables, do they fold? I bought a table off of petedge a few months ago and paint is starting to chip off already! but the table goes threw a lot of wear & tear.


----------



## Woofinpoof (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who replied. We are eagerly awaiting the K9 II!

Samshine - good luck in Kansas and thanks for all your help!

Hopefully this picture will come through.


----------



## Woofinpoof (Mar 4, 2012)

Update: We bathed Winnie and used the K9-II for the first time. We used only one of the motors but she still didn't like it. She barked quite a bit. We did her head with my hair dryer on the warm setting b/c it didn't seem right to blast her head with the K9-II - that thing really blows quite hard! I'm hoping she'll continue to get used to it, but any advice is appreciate. BTW - she looks great all white and fluffy!


----------

